# How to not be wicked fat



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2017)

The secret.... eat one thing at a time. 

This sounds like some stupid shit, right? Yeah it does but here me out. This is gem, just bare with me. 

At one time in my life I wanted to be as big as i could be. I had finished a meet recently at 242. But I wanted to weigh 300 at 5 foot 11 inches. But I kept running into one problem. Eating the quantity of food it took to get beyond 260 was brutal.  One tip I tried and it worked was to eat much faster.  I began eating like each meal was a race.

A race for gains.... 

My meals were not what got me up over the 260 hump. It was my snacks.  Where at one point I would eat 5 or 6 Oreos with 2 glasses of milk I would fill what was basically a bucket with a quart and a package of Oreos and let em soak. Then slurp it down. 

A sleeve of saltines and a liter of water wasn't shit. 

Little crunchy snacks like cheese nips (**** cheez itz they are like the Detroit of artificially cheese flavored carbohydrate and fat bombs) were eaten by the handful.

Pop tarts by the box were stacked and eaten with milk. 

It's ****ed up that eating like that has gone on for so long by me that it doesn't seem self destructive or wrong in any way. 

When I approach the start of a tough cut, I don't "cut out the junk" I just start eating one cracker at a time. The quantity of food I eat doing that alone cuts out probably 700 to 1000 calories. 

Try eating like that for a few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 24, 2017)

So one pp at a time is the moral of the story?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 25, 2017)

I should mention this is satire...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 25, 2017)

I wish you made more posts like this pob.Thanks


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jul 25, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> So one pp at a time is the moral of the story?


You'd never be able to do it. You need 3 pp's minimum.


----------



## Milo (Jul 25, 2017)

Been doing the milk thing for gains. Cant say I like drinking a gallon of milk a day with no household AC in the summer.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 25, 2017)

Milo said:


> Been doing the milk thing for gains. Cant say I like drinking a gallon of milk a day with no household AC in the summer.


Same, I always use the gallon of milk trick in the summer. It never fails. I always lose my appetite when it gets hot. Fortunately, I do have ac though. Now that has to suck!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 25, 2017)

U need AC in the North Pole?



Milo said:


> Been doing the milk thing for gains. Cant say I like drinking a gallon of milk a day with no household AC in the summer.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 25, 2017)

Milo said:


> Been doing the milk thing for gains. Cant say I like drinking a gallon of milk a day with no household AC in the summer.



Will u please go buy a damn air conditioner for your room for ****s sake lol its 2017 no one should not have ac


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 25, 2017)

Anabolic Reality said:


> You'd never be able to do it. You need 3 pp's minimum.



for a circle jerk ......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 25, 2017)

Milo said:


> no household AC in the summer.




There is no excuse for this. You can get an ac for the cost of a bottle of halo.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 25, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is no excuse for this. You can get an ac for the cost of a bottle of halo.



Yeah but if money's tight, nobody every got strong from running an AC. Running a bottle of halo is a whole other story.

Sweaty and strong, or cool and weak? Take your pick.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 25, 2017)

Men were invented to look like men and eat like men


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 25, 2017)

"You can tell it's a Man because of the way it is."


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 25, 2017)

Brownies are better than Oreos....just sayin


----------



## Milo (Jul 25, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Same, I always use the gallon of milk trick in the summer. It never fails. I always lose my appetite when it gets hot. Fortunately, I do have ac though. Now that has to suck!!


It is unpleasant.


ECKSRATED said:


> Will u please go buy a damn air conditioner for your room for ****s sake lol its 2017 no one should not have ac


I am saving my pennies. Shits are about $300.


PillarofBalance said:


> There is no excuse for this. You can get an ac for the cost of a bottle of halo.


I am a poor ****. 


Flyingdragon said:


> U need AC in the North Pole?


Global warming.


DieYoungStrong said:


> Yeah but if money's tight, nobody every got strong from running an AC. Running a bottle of halo is a whole other story.
> 
> Sweaty and strong, or cool and weak? Take your pick.


Im sweaty and weak.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 25, 2017)

I bet your balls smell almost as bad as mine


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 25, 2017)

I'd take cool and weak all day long. I sweat my balls off all day everyday. It's gross


----------



## Seeker (Jul 25, 2017)

Damn, Milo. The hottest month of year is still to come. **** man I'll put up $10 bucks. Let's get this dude his AC so he doesn't have to suffer anymore. Who's in for $10 ?  seriously. Let's help our bro out.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 25, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Damn, Milo. The hottest month of year is still to come. **** man I'll put up $10 bucks. Let's get this dude his AC so he doesn't have to suffer anymore. Who's in for $10 ?  seriously. Let's help our bro out.



I'm in for $10. 

I wouldn't dare live without A/C. Heat index is 108 right now where I'm from.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 25, 2017)

I got 11$ for milo. I'll contribute to the cool Milos nuts off foundation


----------



## Milo (Jul 26, 2017)

Appreciate it fellas but Ill be able to manage. Currently making one of those ice chest fan things that Ive seen and work pretty well.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 26, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Damn, Milo. The hottest month of year is still to come. **** man I'll put up $10 bucks. Let's get this dude his AC so he doesn't have to suffer anymore. Who's in for $10 ?  seriously. Let's help our bro out.



Solo will help. I'll match seeks 10


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 26, 2017)

Milo we are already a tenth of the way there!

You should have your A/C by November no problem!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 26, 2017)

Real Talk: Id drop 10 to help a brutha out


----------

